# My new fighting technique is unstoppable



## Lucy Rhombus (Nov 16, 2003)

My New Fighting Technique Is Unstoppable

(Caution: Salty language)


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds like some people I've met....

I wonder what's the point of all these storyboards (cartoon panels/strips)?  Is the creator of these stories expressing his views or just trying to show how idiotic some people can be?

I didn't bother to go more than three strips.  It's not really worth the time to look at them.

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 19, 2003)

don't bother even looking at these


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 20, 2003)

What's wrong with MNFTIU?!? I like it!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 24, 2003)

> What's wrong with MNFTIU?!? I like it


 This could have been somewhat enjoyable if not for the overwhelming use of vulgarity as humor.  I found it to be juvenile in the extreme.  While I do use this sort of language from time to time I have found that humor is much better done with no or limited vulgarity.


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, I'm juvenile to the extreme, so maybe that's why I like it! Heheh.


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2004)

Jackie Chan is a great example of using no vulgarity is the best way to be funny.
Some times a little is alright.
This is to ****ing much


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Jackie Chan is a great example of using no vulgarity is the best way to be funny.
> Some times a little is alright.
> This is to ****ing much *


 Bill Cosby was a prime example of this when he was doing stand-up.  If you've ever seen the "Bill Cosby; Himself" concert you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Spud (Jan 7, 2004)

That's some good stuff.    Gotta think outside the box - the comics aren't about MA....


----------

